# Amount of drugs - Gonal F question



## blonde_one (Jun 15, 2009)

Hiya

Each time I've cycled I've had so many drugs left over I'm wondering if I'm not doing things correctly.

I was told I need 375iu per day of the Gonal F.  I was sent 10 boxes of 450iu Gonal F for my first go.  At the end of this I still had 3 boxes left over.

amount available to use: 10 x 450 = 4500
used 10days of 375 = 3750

should have had 1 and a half vials left over.  We had three and a half vials left.

The next cycle I only ordered enough again to cover and ended up with another 3 full unopened vials open - meaning instead of the 3750 I should have used I'd only used 2250. 

I am putting enough in the syringe................. I was worried so even got DH to check it was ok.  I'm using every last drop in each vial ........

so now I'm worried I'm not getting the dosage that maybe I should..............

any advice?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi blonde_one,

Don't worry hun the vials of Gonal-F all have an overage in them and this will build up over the number of injections you are using so this is why you seem to have much more left 

The volumes that are being used and drawn up are so small that it would be easy not to get the full amount so they give some extra in the vial to cover this. The manufactureres information states that the 450iu vial contains 450iu in 0.75mls but the volume of the vial when you make it up is 1ml, so in actual fact the vial has 600iu per 1ml in it. So for every three vials that you use you can get an extra dose out of it. 

I'm assuming that you've had good response to stimming during cycles? So long as the drug is working and you're creating ripe follicles and eggs then that's the thing to concentrate on 

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## blonde_one (Jun 15, 2009)

hiya and thanks for the reply - I'm not getting many eggs but (5 and 4 so far) but that seems to be what they were expecting so ...................

thanks


----------

